# Malay: Mi Wonton



## kata2

Thank God, Sam’s free now - Nation | The Star Online

First meal outside prison: Sam savouring ‘wan tan mee’ in Petaling Street, Kuala Lumpur, after his release.

*What is "Mi Wonton"   (Mi Wonton - Wikipedia Bahasa Melayu, ensiklopedia bebas) called in ID? 

Is it available in ID? *


----------



## Rani_Author

It's called "mi kantonis." You could find it in Hongkong or Chinese restaurants in Indonesia.


----------



## kata2

It sounds like "Cantonese noodles".


----------



## Rani_Author

Literally, yes.  Indonesians are so passionate for foreign products or products with foreign names. There are Italian burgers (minced meet-cheese burger. Not like Italian original version), Shanghai ice (avocado-coconut-jackfruit ice with wafer), Salmon teriyaki (the salmon should be cooked well-done. Not like the Japanese original version), Kebab Turki (minced meet-vegetable bread. Not like the Turkish original version), etc. They are called like that, not because they are imported from abroad. But, as a part of promotion. They are made sometimes like the original ones, sometimes not. 

Just like me. I always write everything with the name of city/ town of any countries to make Indonesian readers love to buy my books.


----------



## kata2

Jokingly, if I order a "Cantonese noodles" from a restaurant in other places.  I may be asked to go home to cook my own bowl as noone firmly knows what it exactly is.


----------



## Rani_Author

Of course. That's why we all are here to exchange languages/ linguistics/ literatures/ cultures-customs-traditions of any countries.  On the contrary, if you come to Indonesia, then asking common people, "Where I could find a bowl of mi wonton"? They would show you a Korean restaurant. Because, it sounds like Korean term in Indonesians' ears.


----------



## kata2

It depends.  Some people are more knowledgeable than the other.


----------

